# New Dad Here!!!



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

It's my first purchase and very exited!
Just purchased a new Glock 26 last week and can't wait for my ten days to be over to see my "baby"! For all you G26 owners out there which pinky extension do you prefer? And also I know you can use G17 & G19 mags in it
. Is there anything you can buy to put on those mags to fit better?


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i have the pearce +0, i was not sure if i needed new springs to get the +1 or +2s. i have since learned the springs in the factory 10 mags will work with the extra capacity extensions. 

i really like the extensions, the grip feels MUCH better.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually like the subcompact Glocks w/o mag extensions (which is why they're meant that way). But Pearce would be the best way to go.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations o your new baby! I use the Pearce extensions on my G27 and they are +1. 
http://yhst-53476356330915.stores.yahoo.net/pg39.html
I also have some compact (G23) mags that I use an adapter sleeve for use in the G27. Everything will be the same for your G26-19 scenarios.
http://www.ajaxgrips.com/ajax/ag


----------



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

Yo thanks for the help you guys. The ajax ones were the grips i was looking for. the guy at the shop said it might be a little more comfortable at the range with these.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

remember the ajax require the larger magazines (15 rounds or up). good luck and shoot safely!


----------



## spotman (May 25, 2008)

Man you are going to like it , I bought a 26 Monday which is my first Glock and really like it. I bought the perce+1 for one of the mags, but it shoots fine with the factory plate.Man I hate you have to wait it takes about 10 minutes to purchase one here in Georgia if you got a CC permit.


----------



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

Finally got my baby home. it's not too bad without the pearce grip. Just add me to the list of happy Glock owners.:yawinkle:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Pictures?


Range review?


----------



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to get the camera out but will put up pics when I do.
I should probably read some of those "how to" threads on posting pics first
since I don't even know how to change my profile pic:smt017
Fired 200 rounds of remington umc with no probs whatsoever and had decent grouping at 21ft.


----------



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

Just picked up some Hydra Shoks for my G26 for HD. Any opinions on this ammo for this pistol or should I switch to another type for HD? I havent fired them at all since its pricey.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Mister BLASTEE said:


> Just picked up some Hydra Shoks for my G26 for HD. Any opinions on this ammo for this pistol or should I switch to another type for HD? I havent fired them at all since its pricey.


Just a heads up, It would have been better if you would have made a new topic in the Ammunition forum to get a consensus although, people can tell you their experiences with the pros and cons it makes more sense to rely on your own especially now that you have already purchased it. It's always a good idea to test your HD ammo to make sure it can function properly in your gun


----------

